# Western mvp plus 8.5



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

8 1/2 ft poly ultramount fleetflex.
Plow side. Works great no issues. 
Reinforced up towers. Rebuilt the bushing on the pivot bar. New cutting edge Jan 2017.
https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/hvo/d/western-mvp-plus-8-1-2/6543585191.html


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

More pics. Price is $2500.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

@Sawboy.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Adding a second blade for sale.
8 1/2 ft mvp plus steel ultramount fleetflex.
Plow side. Works great.
One issue the driver side leg got bent so the pin won't stay pinned. We just bolt the leg up and keep it on a truck that only plows.
$2000 on this one with the leg bent, or $2500 with the leg fixed.






















Before I got my wideout and the leg got bent this was the blade I used. Out of all the mvp's I've owned this one has always been especially fast, couldn't tell you why.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Bump for a couple good v plows.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Somebody make me an offer on both of these. I'm re arranging(sp?) the storage yard for summer and I rather move these out now. Plus I need room for all the spreaders I bought.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

$500 Cash...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> $500 Cash...


I knew that was coming.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

so is that a deal or no?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> so is that a deal or no?


Not quite enough beer money there....


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I now have full truckside for a 2017 ram 2500 $1200. Ultramount fleetflex.
Bought new in Aug 2017, however, I'll be swapping in an older set of receivers, and controller.
Ive also lowered the price on the blades, new link to craigslist ad.
https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/hvo/d/2-western-mvp-plusmount-and/6557911442.html


----------



## jarhead1349 (Sep 7, 2014)

Will you take $3500 for both?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

jarhead1349 said:


> Will you take $3500 for both?


4k and their yours. I just got the leg fixed on the one. No issues with either, fleet maintained. They work great. AARON 2484218476.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Plows are sold. Thanks to Chris for making the trip. Always nice to meet guys in person. Not the prettiest plows, but will fit right into the fleet and plow all day.


----------

